# UFC 44 payscale



## JDenz (Oct 13, 2003)

Tito Ortiz 125,000.00       BTW50,000.00 
Randy Couture 105,000.00          BTW70,000.00 

Tim Sylvia 30,000.00                     BTW30,000.00 
Gan McGee 13,000.00                   BTW13,000.00 

Vladimir Matyushenko  10,000.00         BTW 10,000.00 
Andrei Arlovski 6,000.00                  BTW     12,000.00 

Rich Franklin 5,000.00           btw    5,000.00 
Edwin Dewees 2,000.00        btw2,000.00 

David Loiseau 4,000.00                   btw   4,000.00 
Jorge Rivera 3,000.00                btw3,000.00 

Dave Strasser 3,000.00       btw     3,000.00 
Karo Parisyan 2,000.00          btw2,000.00 

Josh Thomson 2,000.00                        btw2,000.00 
Gerald Strebandt 2,000.00                   btw2,000.00 

Hermes Franca 4,000.00                        btw4,000.00 
Caol Uno 17,500.00                                 btw17,500.00 

Nick Diaz 2,000.00                                  btw2,000.00 
Jeremy Jackson 2,000.00                        btw 2,000.00


----------



## Elfan (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks JDenz.


----------



## pknox (Oct 13, 2003)

What's BTW stand for?


----------



## JDenz (Oct 13, 2003)

Bonus to win


----------



## pknox (Oct 14, 2003)

Thought so, but figured I'd ask to be sure.

It's pretty amazing that even if McGee wins, he gets less than Tim did for showing up -- but I guess Tim's going to have to give it all back anyway.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 14, 2003)

We don't know yet.  I am pretty sure that Barnett just had to pay a fine.


----------



## pknox (Oct 15, 2003)

True.  It will be interesting to say if his fine is $60K.


----------

